# Question about incompetent cervix



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, 
I am 16 weeks pregnant and everything seems fine so far but I know a few people who have lost a baby due to an incompetent cervix. I can't stop worrying that this could happen to me. I have been having regular shooting pains and twinges between my legs for weeks now and my midwife keeps saying its normal. I also have cervical ectropian/ erosion.
What I wanted to know is, if the pains were related to my cervix, would something have happened by now since its been there for weeks? Does the pain sound more like vaginal ligament pain? Also, can having cervical erosion weaken my cervix or make it more likely to have problems? And do most women who suffer an incompetent cervix normally have a history of surgery or can it be random? 
Thanks, Laura xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Laura

Yes most ladies with an incompetent cervix do have a history of surgery. Not all but most. 

Yes I would expect that if these pains were anything significant something would have happened. It is quite common to have lots of stretching and growing pains at this stage. 

an erosion is similar to a scratch. If it causes anything it is usual to be a small bleed nothing else. 

Try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you so much! I feel better now! Much appreciated xx


----------

